

121 Megapixel true color photo of Earth from Japan's new Himawari-8 satellite - evpuneq
http://www.jma-net.go.jp/sat/data/web89/parts89/himawari8_first_image/trc/trc_LL.jpg

======
evpuneq
More information: [http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/jma-
eng/satellite/news/himawari89/2...](http://www.jma.go.jp/jma/jma-
eng/satellite/news/himawari89/20141218_himawari8_first_images.html)

~~~
nacs
Seems like this is the link that should have been used.

Most normal sites have trouble handling HN load and directly linking to such a
ridiculously large image is punishing them for releasing it.

Maybe a mod can edit the link.

